# Snake shedding after hatching/birth



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I would love to get some information on shedding days of baby snakes.
I am particularly interested in finding out how many days it takes for different snakes species to have their first shed after hatching / birth (postnatal ecdysis).
I would really appreciate any information on any and all snake species.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Western Hognose snakes shed within 24 hours of leaving the egg


----------



## Peter3015 (Jul 20, 2018)

Corn snakes usually take 7-10 days till their first shed


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The vast majority of snakes shed around a week after hatching, and are then ready to start feeding.
There are odd exceptions, such as hognoses (certainly western and Mexican) who often start shedding within hours of hat hing, sometimes as they emerge from the egg. This is the exception though.


----------



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys!
I am actually fascinated with the 'exceptions' like Hognoses.  

Keep the posts coming :2thumb:


----------



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

Any other snake breeders or handlers that could give me some more info on other snakes please? :welcome:


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Baby boas are around a week to two weeks, then they will start eating 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

Thanks richardhind 
Do you know if this includes all boas, or just boa constrictors?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

RepCW said:


> Thanks richardhind
> 
> Do you know if this includes all boas, or just boa constrictors?


Well I keep, boa imperata,Peruvian longicauda and Guyana bcc, not sure on the tree boas or ground boas, I would of thought so

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Sumatran Pythons: _P. curtis_ (and their close relatives - _P. brongersami _and _P. breitensteini_) don't shed for a good month or two after hatching which if you are used to other species within a relatively short period of time after hatching, can see a little disconcerting.


----------



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

richardhind said:


> Well I keep, boa imperata,Peruvian longicauda and Guyana bcc, not sure on the tree boas or ground boas, I would of thought so
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks  appreciate the info.


----------



## RepCW (May 27, 2019)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Sumatran Pythons: _P. curtis_ (and their close relatives - _P. brongersami _and _P. breitensteini_) don't shed for a good month or two after hatching which if you are used to other species within a relatively short period of time after hatching, can see a little disconcerting.


Thank you for the info  
Can it really take up to 2 months? That's crazy long... :gasp:


----------

